# Question about being a reserve officer



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about being a reserve officer. I am only 18 studying CJ and I figured starting out as a reserve officer would be great experience. Does anyone know what towns have reserves, how old you have to be as well as some of the other requirements. Thanks.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

1st off are you a member of the MPA, if not then why do you have it posted on your profile. 
2nd starting off as a reserve is and excellent idea.
3rd Many towns have reserves, do a google search for area depts, pick up a phone book, take the civil service test ( when you turn 21).
4th Have you thought about joining the military?


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the help. No i havent thought about joining the military, I give those guys all the credit in the world, but id rather just get my degree.


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

I like your Union Sticker Profile Pic. its a nice touch


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

lol i thought supporting police officers in Massachusetts would be a good thing to do by having that a profile pic


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Well you can always get your degree after you become a P.O. but a degree does't mean anything on a civil service list. Veteran's status means everything and for many it is the only way in the door. The military is an excellent option particularly if you are still young. If you ask any Police Officer in a civil service municipality they will tell you - if you have the chance to get on somewhere and by doing so, would interfere with getting degree - put the degree on the backburner. You simply do not have the time do mess with other priority's particularly with the civil service only being offered every 2 years. Good luck to you.


----------



## USMCRoryT (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, Dump the degree hit the military reserve or guard, do 90 days active and take the civil service, i tried the college route and ended up doing 7 years USMC which i wouldnt change for the world, and when i got my vet status shot to the top of the lists


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, i appreciate it, does it go the same way for the state police? Or is that just for towns on civil service exams having veterens preference helps?


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

No, the MSP is different. I believe you get a couple points on the test for veteran status but not absolute preference. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah i looked on their website and it explained it pretty much, I'm just gonna have to wait till an exam comes around when im 21...which will prob. be never


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

The civil service exam is given every two years. You're 18. Have some patience.


----------



## jz7384 (May 19, 2007)

Since you're so young and have so much time you should look into a local Auxiliary Police program. A lot aren't armed which is a bad idea but will make it easier for an 18 yr old to join. Looks great on a resume


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah jz thanks, what towns in Mass have auxillary police that I can work at being 18 years old? Does anyone know any?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

CORN- Where do you hail from?


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

franklin


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

dcorn18 said:


> franklin


ugh.......:NO:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

dcorn18 said:


> yeah jz thanks, what towns in Mass have auxillary police that I can work at being 18 years old? Does anyone know any?


Former Governor Romney signed legislation upping the minimum age for full-time police officers from 19 to 21, so I'm not sure if many (or any) auxiliary departments would hire someone who is 18.

My strategy these days would be (someone I know followed this advice and was eventually one of my co-workers);

1) Join the Army as a Military Policeman. You're almost guaranteed to be deployed to a combat theater, thereby cementing your veteran status, so you can practically take the CS test blindfolded and still go to the top of the list. You can also finish your degree while you're in, but Uncle Sam will pay for it.

2) If you don't want to go active duty, join a National Guard MP unit. Again, you're almost guaranteed to be deployed, so you get the same vet status. You'll also be entitled to some educational benefits to help finish your degree.

With the Iraq War showing no signs of diminishing, just about every police exam from now until the next 20 years is going to be dominated by veterans, so jump on the train before you get run over by it.

DISCLAIMER - The above options could get you killed or maimed, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_With the Iraq War showing no signs of diminishing, just about every police exam from now until the next 20 years is going to be dominated by veterans, so jump on the train before you get run over by it._

Delta's right. when i was 18 it was all the WW II guys , then it was all the Korea or Nam guys . now it's all Desert Storm veterans.

no complaints here . if you get sent into a combat theater the least uncle sam can do is offer you a job when you get back.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks guy


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you join the military make sure you get MP for a job. Dont let them BS you. They try to get you to pick a job they need, not what you want. If they cant get you what you want, tell them they better make some phone calls.


----------



## jz7384 (May 19, 2007)

Corn, Lowell is a large and busy dept and has an AUX dept that will take on 18+ volunteers.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

jz im def. going to look into lowell thanks


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey

i saw your post about being a reserve officer. its a great idea if you can do it. i was a reserve officer when i was in college and the experience is amazing. my department put my through the reserve academy and gave me CPR and first responder medical training. Thats pretty nice to have when you are 19 years old. by getting a job as a reserve, or special officer (same thing), you can understand how a department works internally, meet great contacts, and just become comfortable wearing a uniform and being in a position of power. you can really understand how to talk to people, both sober and drunks, and slowly earn responsibility. 

a lot of departments have special police officers for busy times of the year such as festivals, fairs, concerets, etc. many on the cape hire college kids full time in the summer as well. check out departments on martha's vineyard, nantucket, and a few departments on the cape for this. they hire college kids for traffic and special positions. both are a great opportunity for you. i started doing traffic and was promoted to a special officer (reserve) the following summer. I know provincetown hires a few guys each summer, and nantucket is always looking for summer kids. The hardest part is finding cheap housing, but you can do it and the experience and contacts are more important than the money at this point anyway

if you have any questions just let me know and i'll try to help a little more, good luck


----------

